# Peterborough @ The National Motorhome & Campervan Show Peterborough



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The National Motorhome & Campervan Show Peterborough in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire starting 25/04/2019

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=1107

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Smufinguk [Eric and Reesa ] have booked with Warners but cannot access rally page


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sonesta has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Nedley (Aug 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Nedley has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## serupin (Jun 29, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

serupin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

lgbzone has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Is there any more for this rally closing date is getting closer.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Warners have 10 on their list for the show closing date very close


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi George

We have paid with Warners this evening, looking forwards to the show, see you there.

Lee


----------

